# Mystery hedgie sound?



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

One of my hedgies makes a sound every once in a while. I've never heard the other do it.

The best way I could say it sounds like, is a humans grumbly/hungry stomach growl.

Has anyone ever had this?


----------



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm...when does it happen? Does it happen when you go near your hedgie when he's wheeling or eating? Because mine will make a growling noise if I do that. It's kinda funny, haha


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes when hanging out on my lap and then sometimes right after I move the igloo.


----------



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

I dont really have much experience with hedgehogs since Tiki is my first, but from my experience I think they might do it as a way to communicate that you just did something they didn't like. Mine will do it if I go up to his cage while he's wheeling, so maybe its kind of like them saying "Grrr. Imma scary animal. Stop doing that or I'll attack." Except you and I know that they're more likely to huff and puff and ball up then actually attack, :lol:


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

It's kinda cute, because my tiny little female does it


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

My older female does it... it's her way of saying WHAT THE PAJAMAS?!?!?! You again?


----------



## whispy1990 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine does it too! Seems to be when he is very angry: First comes the huffing, then the "grumbling" sound you described, then the hissing. When I first heard it, it sounded like his stomach was upset like when a person has gas/indigestion and their stomach makes those weird sounds... but I think it is more of a growl to warn you they are not happy.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Amelia believes that she's a big ferocious thing when she growls, then she's all like, "Aww ok, I'll do cuddle time if you realllly want me to..."


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha! Spike makes that sound - I call it his "wind up toy car" sound - it sounds like one of those little toy cars that you pull backwards a few times then let go and 
it takes off. He makes that sound when we first get him out of the cage and he is not happy about being disturbed from his nap.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Diggory does this. My boyfriend says it sounds like Perry the Platypus. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I always thought it sounded like a rattle snake. tss, tss, tss, tss, tss.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine makes a sound like a tiny, angry motorcycle. It's seriously just like a little engine revving. So CUTE.


----------



## roukanwolf (Feb 16, 2015)

My hedgehog Hewie makes that sound some times but its random. I think it might just mean they have a stomach or maybe they are gassy? cx


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is form 2012, three years old. Please check the date before posting on old threads.


----------



## Larry (Jul 25, 2015)

Its very common. You have no reason to worry.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Larry as I already said this thread is 3 years old.


----------

